# My Rare Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello every one

one of my rare Pigeons
hope you like it

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty  What breed is that? It reminds me of what you would get if you put an English Carrier and a Dragoon together.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Mary Of Exeter 

It's called Egyptian Moraslat Pigeon
it's a pure Strain 

You can find more by google it (Egyptian Moraslat)
or visiting my Blog

Regards


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

How does it see to eat?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Of course
It eats normally


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

it looks awful


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

awful?

Rare bird with rare opal color?

Thank you for comment

Best regards


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

So they are hard to get?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

interesting..bird.. first thing that came to my mind was..how does he see where he going..
but they have a way.. they all do
cute
nice color tho


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

maybe they meant aweful like ugly, cute. 

It is an interesting looking bird. Nice color.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Goga & Chinbunny

Thank you for comments

Best regards


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Never heard of such a breed, your old picture of the black egyptian morsalat and the current photo shows two different type of pigeons, may be its the angle of the photo

There is no reference about this breed in other web sites about pigeon breeds, is this recognized breed or a local cross breed ?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

egpigeon said:


> awful?
> 
> Rare bird with rare opal color?
> 
> ...



i think what he meant was it does not look the best from that angle but pretty color


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Never heard of such a breed, your old picture of the black egyptian morsalat and the current photo shows two different type of pigeons, may be its the angle of the photo
> 
> There is no reference about this breed in other web sites about pigeon breeds, is this recognized breed or a local cross breed ?


There is no Reference in English all References are in Arabic 

The Black Moraslat we can say it's a stander Show Bird
This Opal Bird we can say it's Up normal one

In this post , 2 attached pics,
Pic No.1 form Egyptian Pigeons Standers Book
Pic No.2 for the same opal bird

Thank you Sreeshs


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great, that second photo is a much better one of the bird. These birds are the flying type or the show type only ?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

These Birds can Fly like race Pigeons (can fly up to 200 KM)
Do you know what is the meaning of "MORASLAT?

Moraslat = Messages Carrier  

But now we breed Egyptian Moraslat as a show bird
By the way, you have a nice dog

Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

egpigeon said:


> These Birds can Fly like race Pigeons (can fly up to 200 KM)
> Do you know what is the meaning of "MORASLAT?
> 
> Moraslat = Messages Carrier
> ...


Thanks, I have heard about the Egyptian Swift and Tumbler but not Moraslat. That picture I think have more resemblence to the Dragoon pigeon


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i seen that breed before on the pictures.
second picture looks much better ...
thanks for the upload...
i bet they can fly fast.. bird looks in the great shape


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Sreesh
About Egyptian Swifts I'll post great pics soon

======

Hi Goga82
Thanks for comment
You are Welcome


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Second picture really shows the bird's coloring and beauty. The first picture gave me the wrong idea of how the bird really looked. Strong, healthy bird and love the color. I do not think I have seen that color on a pigeon before, but then, I do not get out much.

Tony


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry its just my opinion but it does not look pretty


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> sorry its just my opinion but it does not look pretty


Well, Tipller, we all have our favorites. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If a pigeon comes into the world equipped with those special gifts to do what he must do, if he does it well, and is healthy, then he is perfect and beautiful in my opinion. The rare and lovely coloring makes him all the more interesting and beautiful!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


Great Expression
I respect all opinions, every one has his own passion

Thank you tipllers rule
Thank you doveone52


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> Great, that second photo is a much better one of the bird. These birds are the flying type or the show type only ?


Here are some better photos of Moraslat...


----------



## C.DAHLEN (Jul 11, 2010)

They look related to Scandaroons 
Look at this video Scandaroons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzfqfNv5npM


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

C.DAHLEN said:


> They look related to Scandaroons
> Look at this video Scandaroons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzfqfNv5npM


Yes it looks like scandaroons but the beake, head, eyes and the body are Different.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've had raceing homers for quite a few years and I'll always have them since they are my favorit breed of pigeon. Plus I never get sick of the feeling I get when my bird wins a race againt a couple of thousand pigeons. But I'm looking to build a new 2 story coop 100ft by 10ft. I planning on using the 2nd floor for my race birds. The 2nd floor would have 3 12by6 young bird sections 2 12by6 old bird sections 2 8by6 sections for about 10 pairs in each then 8 3by6 sections one for each of my top 8 pairs so I know all their babies. But I'll have the whole first floor for extra breeders but I'd like to get some rare birds since alot of them look cool and it would be pretty cool to have birds most ppl don't know exist. I'm interested in these Moraslat's. Do you know of any breeders in the United States? Thank You


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I've never seen pigeon with beaks like that.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for Nice Comments

Best Regards
MaHmOuD


----------

